# how do you pay for le cordon bleu in london



## kingbrett145 (Nov 24, 2013)

i wish to become a chef and dont know how people pay for it as its not cheap the only way i could see it being possible is if i was to save any money i get for the next 3-4 years (as i am 16).

can you get a student loan for 28000???


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

If i were you i would get in contact with the school via e-mail and ask some questions pertaining to scholarships , loans , financial aid etc....

Also i noticed you are in europe , has it ever come to you to attempt an 3 year apprencticeship , or go to a vocational school , they are most likely equivalent if not better then LCB. 

Remembering that LCB many years ago was more for hobbists , and people who wanted ( and still want ) to work in the industry did/do apprenticeships. 

I had a chef that after she graduated culinary school went to LCB. 

While still in school she competed in a culinary competition in the country and beat some of the best students from the best schools in our country then got a scholarship for 6 months i think. (maybe that may be an option )

Regardless though i think you should attempt trying to get a part time job in a kitchen , being it a position washing dishes or working as a commis , it will help you get a better perspective of the industry as well as give you some knowledge and experience. 

I highly recommend an apprenticeship over LCB regardless. 

My chef even said she didnt learn anything new that she hadnt learned from culinary school here in Brazil. She said the teachers were great but the curriclum was the same as what you would learn in any other culinary school or community college here in Brazil .


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

At 16' you need to take advice from your schol,or FE college's careers office, which is free. There are catering colleges all over the UK and a well established apprentice scheme.

If you want to train in London, one of the best FE catering schools is Westminster Catering College. Google is your friend.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

wow you sure have got your future planned then, go for it!!

if its really what you want, you've got to make all the efforts you can, to make things happen and be prepared to bring offers, even.

but do you realize when you write " I want to become a chef" is not what you will be when you finish whatever school you choose.

it depends of course on your point of view.

the word chef, is both used for chef de cuisine (who is the chef over the kitchen team)  and the word chef just meaning a cook working in a restaurant kitchen.

if the school is not what you can afford I would take different roads.

some of your famous english chefs, just did this: started in a restaurant kitchen as extra hands......from there moved on.

you will learn lots, have a taste of what it will be like and eventually will even get a salary.

offer yourself as a stagair for a while so they can see what you're like and what your motivation is.....then you're in and when someone leaves maybe there's a paid place for you.

so, what kind of restaurant would you like to work, what kind of kitchen would you like to learn, where lies your passion???

some go for the classic french base, some go for more loosely based international, others for different things.....what would you love to learn?

its important to have something set up in your mind, so making it easier to make decisions when needed.

good luck to you!!!


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

Ishbel said:


> At 16' you need to take advice from your schol,or FE college's careers office, which is free. There are catering colleges all over the UK and a well established apprentice scheme.
> 
> If you want to train in London, one of the best FE catering schools is Westminster Catering College. Google is your friend.


Westminster College has an excellent reputation.

Leiths is also very good. I have done many courses there, the diploma is 20k so a little less than LCB. Depends if you want classic french cooking or more of an all round knowledge.

I agree with everyone else though, make contact with the school and ask about their financing.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The one thing I tell anyone who wants to enter in this industry, is to do just that:

Get a job washing dishes or making salads FIRST.

This accomplishes several things:

1) Firstly it gives you a taste of what life in the kitchen will be, either you will like it or you won't.  Either way it won't cost you any money to find out.  I can't stress this point enough, and I firmly believe that all culinary schools should not accept applicants without a minimum of 6 mths working in the kitchen.

2) Any experience, including washing dishes is experience, and this is what employers are looking for.  Remember, if you enter culinary school with no prior working experience and don't work p/t during your schooling, you graduate with "0" work experience.

3) By working first you do have an opportunity to save some money up.

As other have said, seriously consider apprenticeships or Community/Gov't trade schools.  The name or pedigree of culinary schools has little or no effect on most employers-the only thing that will impress them is the way you work.

I hope this helps


----------

